# James, Blackbeard, and Mark - Many Thanks



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I had a great time at the casting clinic and learned a lot. It was impressive to see how much the participants improved over the two days. I plan to attend next year. Best regards,

Tom Charlton


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*To the 3 Musketeer's*

You 3 are the best. Had a really great time and learned a lot.

Am really sorry about not be able to come back Sunday. But the wife and I are in the middle of buying a home in Washington County, MD. Looks like it's ours. Just got the appraisal yesterday; $5,000. more than we offered

Neal thanks for the rigs and the knot demo's. Am going to get one of those rig wallet's. Found them from a link on your site.


And it was really nice meeting all the casters. Hope to see you all again.








.


----------



## rocknwine (May 17, 2003)

Ditto on the thanks to the great instructors! That list also includes Bill, sorry last name eludes me. Neil your casts are a thing of beauty; with not a single wasted motion. You are the Zen Master of casting! James, being an engineer myself, I can relate to and aspire to your casts. They are technically perfect as is your ability to pick up on what is wrong with our casts. (And as everyone there knows you are not afraid to tell us.) Bill, I liked your "grip it and rip it" style of teaching.

And last but not least, Mark I really liked your rig on Sunday! ( I owed you that one)

It was a great weekend and there is no way that I could have learned so much in any other way. Now I just have to put it to use. I have a lot of practice ahead of me but at least I know what to work on and strive for.

The good news is that I had a new personal best cast while there, sending a baseball out to 400 feet! Ok, it only happened once but I now know I can do it again. All of my Sunday lead tosses were 400+ so there is hope for me yet.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Last name*

I believe Bill's last name is Morton. I could be wrong.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Rocknwine*

What rig did Mark show you? Or is it a trade secret?


----------



## Teejay (Feb 1, 2004)

*Thanks to James, Neil, Mark, and Furball*

I still am impressed with what I saw, and what I learned and what I accomplished! I never realised how much the laws of physics prevail in casting. Thank you for stressing muscle memory in the clinic. To all of you that coached me, I am remembering it all, I hope. ( So many problems! ). Left hand up, no over the top, let the rod and the lead do the work. I practiced earlier this evening. I am sure there will be several bad habits to undo next year. All that attended were a great group of guys that I can't wait to meet with again soon! Hopefully, we will see each other again next year!

Teejay ( Tom Piotrowski, # 26 )


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Orest # 21*

I only wish I had start this pier/surf fishing and distance casting sooner.

I still can stop thinking about it. Thinking of heading to Crisfield this weekend.


----------



## GoBow (Oct 13, 2003)

I'd like to pass along my thanks to James, Mark, Neil, and Bill also. Had a great time and think I learned quite a bit. Now, if I can just put it into practice... Hope to make it again next year. And to all our classmates, enjoyed meeting everyone and hope to see you all again. Take care, Bill - GoBow - Goins (the lefty)


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

This is the first chance that I’ve had to read the board. Thank you so much for the kind words. It was a real treat foe all us to see so many people with good technique in one class. Bill’s last name is Morton and he a ringer. He only comes out to see Neil and support the clinic. He refuses to let us refund his money after each clinic. It was nice to see so many people from last year come back out again. It was even better to see the improvements that were made by them. The quality of the first time casters was equally surprising. Most people in the clinic should expect to add over 100 feet if they use the techniques while fishing during this fishing season. Neil, Mark and I all agree that this was the best “Going the Distance” clinic to date. Some of you can easily reach 600 feet before this fishing season is over based on what you showed us in the clinic. 

Just as you learn from us, we learn from you. Each time we show you something it reinforces it for us as well. Please keep in mind that we all started where you are. We just didn’t learn as fast as you are learning it. A clinic like this when I started could have saved me years of frustration. 

I hope some of you will make to the Sportcast event in Crisfield, Maryland on Saturday or Sunday. You are invited to watch or cast; whichever you prefer. Watching is free and the Sportcast membership is $20 for an individual and $30 for a family. The casting fee is $10 per day. If you can’t make it to Crisfield and you are near Strathmere, NJ stop by and say hello to Neil. He can be reached at (609) 263-6093 until Sunday evening if you’d like to catch up with him before he leaves the country. 

Neil has asked me to send each of you a bonus package within the next two weeks, so watch your mail. The package will help keep you on track. I still have a few copies of Neil’s video available. If anyone needs a copy, please send me an email at [email protected] . 

Feel free to contact me, Mark or Neil at anytime with questions about casting or invitations to a good fishing trip. Thanks again for showing the three of us a great time last weekend.


James


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2003)

*Thanks James, Neil, Mark and Bill*

The clinc was great. I appreciate all the help I recieved with my casting. My swing finally came together Monday. I enjoyed meeting everyone. And it's always fun when Neil and Bob get together. Hope to see you all again soon.

Adina


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Going the distance III*

As many have said it was a blast, bonifide good time. It is the second one for me and will not be the last. More like a reunion plus I am a slow learner I guess... Thanks guys and girls it was awesome.... Salt


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Yep - it makes me wish we could have another clinic in the Fall (hint,hint).

Tom


----------



## albacore569 (Mar 3, 2003)

This was the best $100 I have ever spent. What a great weekend!

Thank you James, Neil, Mark and everyone else that gave me advice.

James, I promise that I will learn to end my casts more towards my armpit than my big old gut.

Neil, I wish I could have stayed a few extra days so I could teach you how to fish. I had to go on a business trip on Monday to Memphis. I almost missed my plane because I packed my bag and then I unpacked and laid everything out on the bed; then I went through everything and then repacked my bag etc. etc. I have to get a hobby!

I'll be posting the pictures I took to a website as soon as I figure out how to do it. Check Pierandsurf for the details.

Regards, Fred


----------



## striker (Aug 15, 2003)

*Orest*

RockNWine is my dad and he told me about the "rig". It was just a joke he and one of the teachers their had. It was because they both have the same setup. An okuma solariis pole and an epixor reel. Everytime my dad would cast the teacher would say "Hey nice rig you got there,but never congratualted him on a cast. LOL. Of course they were just joking around thogh.
Well thats the story of the "rig" no secrets there.
Good Luck
StRiKeR

PS I'll be there next time hope to meet some of u guys.


----------



## albacore569 (Mar 3, 2003)

I just posted the pictures I took to the following website:

www.pbase.com/albacore569/distance_casting

I hope you all enjoy them.

Regards, Fred Saunders


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*albacore569*

These are some really nice pictures.

Thanks for sharing them with the "Pier and Surf" family.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Fred*

Great slide show. Thanks for taking all the pics.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Went to the SportCasters National in*

Crisfield MD Saturday and casted for distance for the first time.

Still need to practice more, if only the rain would stop. But anyway my best cast for the day was 430' with a 150 grams sinker. Not too bad for a beginner. The furthest cast on Sat. was 752'. Hopefully I can get 500' by Oct.

I encourage all of you join SportCasters. It was so much fun. I plan on attending the World's in Oct.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

*Back home again*

Well then, back home again, despite T storms best endeavours to keep me on US soil!

Your kind posts are greatly appreciated, I am just pleased the seminar worked for you. I have to say the quality of casting at the end of the second day was OUTSTANDING! Well done everyone, mighty impressive. Not forgetting the man who put it together for us, namely James, great job!

Had a ball, met a whole bunch of new friends and was re-united with friends not seen for a while. Hope to see you all again sooner rather than later - take care all - Neil


----------

